# Windows 8 Installation failed message at 21%



## Glyn907 (Oct 28, 2012)

Can anyone offer any help or advice on how to sort out this problem? The Windows 8 installation is giving an error message at 21% but no code offered to help me.

I am upgrading from web downloaded Windows 8 on a pc currently running Windows 7

The message is 'Windows 8 installation has failed'


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

It should have created a log file within the C:\ Drive. The only other option we can give is try downloading the file again.


----------



## efran (Mar 23, 2011)

Please do this and you should be fine. After 7 tries this is what I did. 

Even though the prescan did not find any conflicting software I went in to msconfig and I disabled all NON Microsoft installed software. Just to be on the safe side I uninstalled my antivirus program, remove anything plugged in via the usb ports then restarted my computer. I started the Windows installation process again and it installed. Maybe about 30 minutes. Don't forget to reinstall your Antivirus program. Until you do though Windows Defender will run at start up.

So far I like the product and is a lot faster than Windows 7.

My system is 64bit, and I installed keeping all personal settings, etc.

Hope this saves you further headaches in the future.


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

As a sidebar, my upgrade on a notebook (win7 pro-64) to Win8 pro-64 (upgrade) took just under 2 hours.
People need to have _uber-infinite _patience.


----------

